# Teen section.



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Would it be possible to make a teen section, or under 25 section or something. I'm not how many teens are on here though.

and NO, I'm not a perv. I'm 19 myself. I just thought that it would be better to talk to people around my age about bodybuilding and random stuff. It would probably be better for the site anyway, look at some other bodybuilding websites, they have HUGE teen sections.

Anyhoo, it was just a thought.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Would it be possible to make a teen section, or under 25 section or something. I'm not how many teens are on here though.
> 
> and NO, I'm not a perv. I'm 19 myself. I just thought that it would be better to talk to people around my age about bodybuilding and random stuff. It would probably be better for the site anyway, look at some other bodybuilding websites, they have HUGE teen sections.
> 
> Anyhoo, it was just a thought.


Theres one here readily available

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/

you will also find that you will get better advice from the older guys on here, id much rather listen to them imo


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

pedo


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Theres one here readily available
> 
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/
> 
> you will also find that you will get better advice from the older guys on here, id much rather listen to them imo


Lol,what is this? I click on the link and the first thread is entitled.

"Told my dog I was leaving for University and she understood me?"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Lol,what is this? I click on the link and the first thread is entitled.
> 
> "Told my dog I was leaving for University and she understood me?"


You wanted teen section didnt you? Now dance to your music boss man


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

asking about teen section again?? :lol:

i actually think it would be a good idea too, seems like some off "adults" in here could be real pain the @ss..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> asking about teen section again?? :lol:
> 
> i actually think it would be a good idea too, seems like some off "adults" in here could be real pain the @ss..


Please see post no2


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

could not see the point of it.


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

LER said:


> could not see the point of it.


Why not? It's likely to attract more members to the forums, possible attracting more sponsors. In turn making the site better. Also, you guys won't have to put up with people like me, if we had our own section


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

BOSS said:


> Would it be possible to make a teen section, or under 25 section or something. I'm not how many teens are on here though.
> 
> and NO, I'm not a perv. I'm 19 myself. I just thought that it would be better to talk to people around my age about bodybuilding and random stuff. It would probably be better for the site anyway, look at some other bodybuilding websites, they have HUGE teen sections.
> 
> Anyhoo, it was just a thought.


thats the kind of thing a perv would say..........


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

LER said:


> could not see the point of it.


 @Ashcrapper's hunting ground


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Don't you think its best to get the advice off those that have been lifting longer than you have been alive e.g. some of the mods on here and other members?

Bodybuilding for a teen is the same as bodybuilding for an adult.

Range of motion, diets plans, training routines etc don't change depending on age**

***Unless you're injured/disabled or have other things to work around


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

LER said:


> could not see the point of it.


unless you put pics up of your mums in there . :cool2: .........

.

.

see who need a teen section when half of us haven't grown up our selfs


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

There would be so much broscience and fiction spouted in there.


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

People, I am disappoint.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> People, I am disappoint.


DisappointED


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was a teenager last month


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

UKM misc while we are at it brahs?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> I think it's a great idea


Faaack off!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Faaack off!!


Now then now then


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

gav76 said:


> plenty of teens on bodybuilding.com for you to monk on your screen over


Yeah, but I got banned 5 times then IP banned for trolling the Over 35 section and the Female section. Don't let that put you off having a teen or under 25 section though.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

no. it`d make me feel old lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm 18 and this it's a ****e idea, there's so many members on here ranging from my age to 50's etc, when I see they're user name I don't think "he's a ****ing grandad I'm not listening to him". The teen's area would just turn into a creche of UK-M anyway :wacko:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

BOSS said:


> Yeah, but I got banned 5 times then IP banned for trolling the Over 35 section and the Female section. Don't let that put you off having a teen or under 25 section though.


"trolling" god's sake, this is why we DON'T need a teen section.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Yeah, but I got banned 5 times then IP banned for trolling the Over 35 section and the Female section. Don't let that put you off having a teen or under 25 section though.


Well done for hottin yourself up mr troll


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm 18 and this it's a ****e idea, there's so many members on here ranging from my age to 50's etc, when I see they're user name I don't think "he's a ****ing grandad I'm not listening to him". The teen's area would just turn into a creche of UK-M anyway :wacko:


I'm not saying I wouldn't listen to the older members.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Yeah, but I got banned 5 times then IP banned for trolling the Over 35 section and the Female section. Don't let that put you off having a teen or under 25 section though.


Do you know the Lman?


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well done for hottin yourself up mr troll


My days of trolling are over. Anyway, they deserved it. But it does have one of the biggest bodybuilding forums in the world. And it wouldn't be much without the teen section.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

all hes saying is that there should be a teen section for ppl to share experience as well as talk about general things where older ppl dont need to poke their nose

anyway, my 2 cents :thumbup1: and night ladies and gentlemen, college tomorrow :turned:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 19 and i think this a sh1t idea too. I've got very little advice and knowledge when compared to the older people.

If your struggling with teenage problems I'd speak to your doctor, I've already hit puberty so I'm sound.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Yeah, but I got banned 5 times then IP banned for trolling the Over 35 section and the Female section. Don't let that put you off having a teen or under 25 section though.


Well done young sir.

I would like to suggest you holla at Ashcrapper as a mentor, he is extremely good at his trolling and never gets banned


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> all hes saying is that there should be a teen section for ppl to share experience as well as talk about general things where older ppl dont need to poke their nose
> 
> anyway, my 2 cents :thumbup1: and night ladies and gentlemen, college tomorrow :turned:


You can't rant about old people in this section. :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

If it has pictures of semi clad 17 year old girls it gets my vote


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> My days of trolling are over. Anyway, they deserved it. But it does have one of the biggest bodybuilding forums in the world. And it wouldn't be much without the teen section.


Anyway what are you doing in china, couldnt you find a way or trolling the government over there, failling that why dont you have a one teen protest against their policies..would make better reading than this thread


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

BOSS said:


> Would it be possible to make a teen section, or under 25 section or something. I'm not how many teens are on here though.
> 
> Are you male or female?? Your answer will determine how enthusiastic my response will be.
> 
> ...


Naff idea, this is a forum mostly aimed at fitness/bodybuilding/physique transformation etc, do you believe that you can achieve your goals without advice or prior knowledge from others that have been their and got the Tshirt?? You will learn alot here if you want to. Jut learn to filter out the good and bad bits.

If you are not interested in said topics of this forum to begin with maybe stick to Facebook or even some other TEEN based life coaching site.

I'm out


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Anyway what are you doing in china, couldnt you find a way or trolling the government over there, failling that why dont you have a one teen protest against their policies..would make better reading than this thread


Don't read the thread then. It was an idea that's all. Don't know why you're getting angry over the Internet.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

No way, there would be far too many hench brahs with limp d1cks after all the dbol that'd be getting consumed


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Watching Educating Yorkshire has confirmed that I should not be allowed in the teen section


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

resten said:


> Watching Educating Yorkshire has confirmed that I should not be allowed in the teen section


that school is literally a five minute walk from my house.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> that school is literally a five minute walk from my house.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

resten said:


>


lmao, seriously though it is. dont even know i feel proud of that to be honest.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The problem with a teen section or an old crotchety git section is that unless they are made invite only and/or private there is nothing to stop other members from posting in them. And believeeeeee me when I say there are older (chronologically speaking...mentally would be a bit of a leap) members who would troll the hell out of a teen section. Including me.

If you want to talk about teen stuff use the student room or facebook.

Just to be clear there are some teen members here who train hard, ask intelligent questions and get the banter. No one flames them. It's all down to your attitude.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> There would be so much broscience and fiction spouted in there.


I dunno about that, it's generally the older meat heads still stuck in the 80s whereas the youth read studies n have hours to look through PHD's blogs ect


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

On topic; no point IMO


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> I dunno about that, it's generally the older meat heads still stuck in the 80s whereas the youth read studies n have hours to look through PHD's blogs ect


Yeah but for every knowledgable person you get theres probably going to be two talking rubbish, its going to be the same whether a member is old or young. The problem with teens - who I have no issue with as i'm not that old, will be newer to the sport and you can't tell me everyone who goes picks up weights will do reading to start with.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Watching Educating Yorkshire has confirmed that I should not be allowed in the teen section


Just put it on and their so stupid talking about Guinness :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Just put it on and their so stupid talking about Guinness :lol:


 @jon-kent has been whatsapping pics of his tv with the ones he's attracted to on, the dirty bugger


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

resten said:


> @jon-kent has been whatsapping pics of his tv with the ones he's attracted to on, the dirty bugger


Some of these blonde girls still


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Do you know the Lman?


why drag my name into this b1tch ass thread?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Some of these blonde girls still


I may have been the one whatsapping the pictures


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Just put it on and their so stupid talking about Guinness :lol:


Just put it on and they are (or they're) so stupid talking about Guinness


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> Just put it on and they are (or they're) so stupid talking about Guinness


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

One more thought, teenagers who come here for advice are just as worthy as someone in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc. There is no reason to promote a them vs us mentality....unless of course we get Zyzz worship whereapon @Milky will ban the hell out of them, cause every sarcastic spoon wielding whatnot will 1. mention him and 2. take the utter pish!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> One more thought, teenagers who come here for advice are just as worthy as someone in their 20s, 30s, 40s etc. There is no reason to promote a them vs us mentality....unless of course we get Zyzz worship whereapon @Milky will ban the hell out of them, cause every sarcastic spoon wielding whatnot will 1. mention him and 2. take the utter pish!


You mirin brah?












*Yeah, you mirin*
​


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> You mirin brah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please learn to English.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Please learn to English.


An absolute f**got, but he had got a pretty decent physic.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> An absolute f**got, but he had got a pretty decent physic.


all natural bro it's just flu shots


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

BOSS said:


> Would it be possible to make a teen section, or under 25 section or something. I'm not how many teens are on here though.
> 
> and NO, I'm not a perv. I'm 19 myself. I just thought that it would be better to talk to people around my age about bodybuilding and random stuff. It would probably be better for the site anyway, look at some other bodybuilding websites, they have HUGE teen sections.
> 
> Anyhoo, it was just a thought.


We let you guys have an inch of freedom before and we ended up with miley cyrus.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I personally don't see the need for this other than to add yet more subforums which makes the site more crammed....something we try to avoid.

The principles of bobybuilding are the same so why be segregated by age? Many of the 'old timers' have a hell of a lot to teach newbies so surely distancing yourself from them would only serve to reduce access to the decent advice that this site has to offer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Katy said:


> I personally don't see the need for this other than to add yet more subforums which makes the site more crammed....something we try to avoid.
> 
> The principles of bobybuilding are the same so why be segregated by age? Many of the 'old timers' have a hell of a lot to teach newbies so surely distancing yourself from them would only serve to reduce access to the decent advice that this site has to offer.


Couple of points, probably right cramming another section in there, that would be another section to police..

And I don't think like some have mentioned, that it would be all be about drinking and social media messaging, and that there to immature , just look at some peoples posts and the bull**** that leaves there mouths (typing) so to speak.. You know who.

The best idea would be for uk-m members who are in there 20,s to create a thread, like 45+ and post in such a thread, about goals and motivation.

I couldn't create such, due to being an old bastard :laugh:.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

did this ever come to fruition? ... :whistling: i could be doing with this sort of section right about now


----------

